# Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich



## On/OFF (1. Februar 2009)

*Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Also ein Aufruf an alle die ehrlich sind und sich nicht für ihre Temperaturen schämen (irgendwann scheisst jeder Rechner ab ^^ ) . Damit sich Leute ,die überlegen sich Wasserkühlung zu kaufen und Andere wirklich ein Bild machen können von der Hardware die verbaut wurde und was diese wirklich leistet. 

Das sollte so aussehn : 

Rivatuner Monitoring 
Furmark (neuste Version) oder Gaps Viever , das ist Furmark mit bei.
1024x768    4x MSAA im Furmark       ..........        ..und       16xAF im Treiber einstellen

Falls bei jemanden Furmark nicht funzt , hier ein alternativ link für Gaps Viewer GPU Caps Viewer: Graphics Card Information Utility, GPU Temperature, OpenGL Extensions and API Support | oZone3D.Net

Prime95 oder neuer wenns gibt und da dann  : "maximum heat" auswählen , das ist der 2. 
Coretemp und gpu-z . Alternativ könnt ihr cpu-z einblenden , wäre interresant wegen der Kernspannung

alles sollte ca 2000 sec gleichzeitig laufen , ihr könnt max 5 Screenshots posten . Der erste bei 1000 sec und die nächsten je 1000 sec später. Wichtig: Der Letzte wäre also bei 5000 sec, der muss aber gepostet sein ! ( Zwei reichen auch : einer bei 2000 sec und der andere bei 5000 sec )


Viel Spaß an alle ehrlichen Leute , oder die die was auf sich halten . Es kann jeder mitmachen ,auch LuKü, Kompressor oder andere Extremkühllösungen . Zu Euren Posts könnt ihr kleine Beiträge einbringen zB: über eure Hardware oder Ähnliches (ob Games abkacken bei dieser Einstellung ,wir wolln ja hier nicht Artefakt-Run spielen ... gell ) . 
PS : Schreibt mit hin , ob ihr nur CPU wasserkühlt oder ...........CPU & GPU .... oder Alles plus das Board. Und ob die Konfiguration Euer Dauerbetrieb ist , oder nur für den Bench eingestellt wurde. (Ob Crysis, FarCry2 oder andere Hardwarefresser noch stabil laufen) . In dem Fall bitte Dauerkonfiguration kurz posten. Wichtig........ 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen   On/OFF   .......... Lets go


Aktueller Stand vom 30.8.2009 : Page 1


----------



## astartica (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

scheint als ob die leut nicht sehr begeistert von diesem thread sind^^

@On/OFF
es währe schon ne feine sache wenn du als thread ersteller auch deine ergebnisse posten würdest.
und mach keinen aufstand wenn die leut hier ein wenig über die geposteten bilder/temps labern sollten... den wenn man das ganze in 2 threads aufzieht wirds unübersichtlich.



hier meine ergebnisse... leider ist mir die cpu bei ca 4800sec auf einem kern abgeschmiert... sollt aber egal sein da sich die temps zwischen dem ersten und dem letzten bild kaum unterscheiden. zumindest die wassertemp ist immer gleich bis auf den einem ausrutscher.^^

das die cpu abgeschmiert ist dürfte an der durch die grakas aufgeheitzen wassertemp gelegen sein den unter "nur" prime läuft sie mindestens 8std prime stabil. egal...


das system ist komplett wassergekühlt
radiatoren: mora mit 9stk loons @ 5V/ca650rpm und mora passiv
der verbrauch des systems lag bei 720W laut meinem energiemessgerät
lufttemperatur: 22,5°C
wassertemp: 37°C


----------



## On/OFF (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



astartica schrieb:


> @On/OFF
> es währe schon ne feine sache wenn du als thread ersteller auch deine ergebnisse posten würdest.
> und mach keinen aufstand wenn die leut hier ein wenig über die geposteten bilder/temps labern sollten... den wenn man das ganze in 2 threads aufzieht wirds unübersichtlich.



Stimmt .    Hab es nochmal geändert.   Also , lets go ......

Thx das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast. mfg


----------



## astartica (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

mühe is relativ. der pc läuft ja eh sowieso
werd mir heut ne provesorische lüterhalterung für mein zweites prachtstück basteln und beobachten wie sich die temps verhalten wenn beide aktiv betrieben werden. ich erhoff mir ein temperaturverbesserung von 5°C
dann sollts auch stabiler sein^^


----------



## On/OFF (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

So hier mal meine Temps , damit das nicht so leer aussieht ^^

Ich kühle die CPU mit dem EK-Waterblocks Supreme plexi.
Grafa hat die Ehre von einem Watercool Heatkiller GPU²-X2 G200 befeuert zu werden. Board ist nicht aktiv gekühlt, nur Luft.
Restliche Hardware steht in der Signatur (grob)

  Ist nicht der Dauerbetrieb .  Siehe Signatur    PS: Die Screenshots entstanden mit 2 Noiseblockern auf dem Radi.


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@on/off,
du könntest im Startpost die Ergebnisse in Tabellenform zusammenfassen, dies würde die Übersichtlichkeit und die Vergleichbarkeit der Werte erhöhen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## On/OFF (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Hmmm ....  mal schaun , aber lohnt sich noch nicht ^^


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Ich würd das schon Zeitnah einführen, aufgebaut wie ne Rangliste, könnte auch den einen oder anderen motivieren mitzumachen. 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## astartica (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

ranglisten sind immer gut. die frage ist nur nach welchen kriterien...


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Simpel gesagt, niedrigste Wassertemp. nach 1, 2 und 5000s.

Dabei gibt es nur ein Problem, jemand der in der Rangliste nach vorn möchte, stellt vieleicht seinen Rechner im Garten auf und kühlt mit 5°C Luft.

In der Tabelle könnte man auch vermerken, CPU, GPU & Komponenten die noch unter Wasser stehen sowie Radi und Lüfterdrehzahl.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## astartica (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

stimmt wassertemp ist immer gut... wasser luft delta is vielleicht noch besser da wärs dann egal wo der radi steht. mit der lüfterdrehzahl lässt sich bestimmt auch einiges rausholen. sollt ich vielleicht mal versuchen^^


----------



## On/OFF (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Könn wir jetzt langsam mal anfangen ? ^^   , da jetzt alle Fragen geklärt sind.  Oder bleiben  astartica und meine Wenigkeit die Einzigen ? 

PS: wer mag kann aus den Resultaten gern eine Statistik machen 


Posten nicht labern,   der Rechner bleibt da wo er jetzt ist .  Wir wollen ja reelle Vergleichswerte oder nicht?


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



astartica schrieb:


> stimmt wassertemp ist immer gut... wasser luft delta is vielleicht noch besser da wärs dann egal wo der radi steht. mit der lüfterdrehzahl lässt sich bestimmt auch einiges rausholen. sollt ich vielleicht mal versuchen^^



Um das Luft-Wasserdelta berechnen zu können, und vor allen Glaubwürdig nachzuweisen, wäre ein Lufttempfühler der Kühlluft nötig, welcher über den Screenshot mit auszulesen wär.
Die Hardwarevoraussetzungen dafür werden nur die wenigsten haben.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



astartica schrieb:


> ranglisten sind immer gut. die frage ist nur nach welchen kriterien...



Radiatorgröße wäre sicherlich für die meisten Leute am Interessantesten ("Was brauch ich um welche Temperaturen zu erreichen?")

Nach ungenauen Temperaturwerten würde ich jedenfalls nicht sortieren, da bräuchte man deutlich ausgefeiltere Messverfahren.


----------



## On/OFF (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Schade :  Ich hätte schon mit etwas mehr Feedback gerechnet , da hier so viele User Wasserkühlung besitzen  . Oder traut ihr Euch nicht ? Was is da los.


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

ich denke mal, es würden evtl. mehr leute posten, wenn das system einfacher wäre. man könnte es einfach kurz machen, temps. im idle, dann temps nach 1 stunde volllast, also alles was gekühlt wird. dazu kommt noch die angabe was gekühlt wird und mit welchem typ radiator. zu guter letzt könnte man evtl. noch dazuschreiben wie das gekühlte teil genau heißt. würde dann kurzgefasst so aussehen:
Gekühlt: CPU (Athlon 64 X2 4200+)
Radi.typ: Triple Radiator
Idle: 28°C
Last: 42°C
p.s.: also ich mein mit einfach, ohne dieses mit den 2000 sekunden oder so
p.p.s: ich füge mal ein bild vom speedfan hinzu (habe momentan nichts wesentlich besseres).
p.p.p.s.: man muss hierbei vielleicht einfach auf die ehrlichkeit der user vertrauen


----------



## On/OFF (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Wir belassen es einfach bei den ersten Eintellungen , deine würden es einfach zu komplizieren.


Gruß

PS: poste lieber .


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Solange du dir nicht die Mühe machst und die verwendete Hardware und Wakü Komponenten tabellarisch aufarbeitest, macht der ganze Vergleich keinen Sinn. In sofern.... ich werde an diesem Unfug nicht partizipieren.


----------



## On/OFF (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Suche noch jemand der sich mit Tabellen auskennt zb: Exel . Hab kein Plan davon .   aber die Ergebnisse würden bestimmt aufschlussreich sein . Aber lohnt sich das bei 2 verwertbaren posts ?


----------



## Saab-FAN (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse:
System: Phenom II X4 920@ 3,25Ghz (mit leichter Spannungserhöhung geht da noch deutlich mehr^^), 4GB RAM, GeForce 9600GT @ 775/1900/1008(GPU-Z=1007Mhz, warum auch immer), LC-Power 550W Netzteil. Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel12 Silver
Kühlung: 1x 360er Radiator, der im MOment frei im Raum steht und mit 3 Lüftern betrieben wird, die über eine Lüftersteuerung im MIttel mit 1000RPM laufen. Die CPU wird von einem Alphacool Nexxos XP Light (mit Klammerhalterung) gekühlt, die Grafikkarte mit einem GPU-Kühler und mit passiven Kühlkörpern. Als Pumpe kommt eine Laing mit Tüllenanschlüssen zum Einsatz. 
Der RAM befindet sich im Luftstrom eines 120er Lüfters in der Gehäuseseite. Die Festplatten befinden sich ganz unten im Gehäuse und befinden sich völlig außerhalb jeglichen Luftstroms durch aktive Lüfter, womit sie auf 35-36°C kommen (laut der Google-Studie optimale Temperatur für HDDs). 
Die Lufttemperatur im Raum beträgt laut meinem Wecker ca. 20°C, die Wassertemperatur ca. 26°C (über aufgeklebten Temp-Fühler am Wasserfilter aus Metall hinter der Pumpe mit der Gatewatch2 von Aerocool gemessen).
Dise Konfiguration ist meine Dauerkonfig. 
Diesen oder nächsten Monat kommt noch n T-Balancer ins System, mit dem ich dann auch endlich Inline-Werte von der Temp bekomme und ich auch Aussagen zum Durchfluss machen kann. Edit: Falls es wen interessiert, meine Laing-Pumpe gibt als Tachosignal ca. 3900RPM aus. 

@ On/Off: Also eine Tabelle zu machen, ist nicht schwierig. Am besten verwendest du hierzu eine Datenbank (geht mit OpenOffice ziemlich easy und es gibt da auch diverse Assistenten), um die Übersicht bei dir zu haben. Hier im Forum brauchst du dann nur die entsprechenden Temps in den ersten Post eintragen und vielleicht mit nem Link auf den Post versehen, oder so.


----------



## On/OFF (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

 aber schade das der mit 5000 sec nicht gepostet ist .  
Vielleicht kannst du ja die Tabelle erstelln , würde mich freun .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



Madz schrieb:


> Solange du dir nicht die Mühe machst und die verwendete Hardware und Wakü Komponenten tabellarisch aufarbeitest, macht der ganze Vergleich keinen Sinn. In sofern.... ich werde an diesem Unfug nicht partizipieren.



Ne Tabelle kann die Methode imho auch nicht retten 



On/OFF schrieb:


> Suche noch jemand der sich mit Tabellen auskennt zb: Exel . Hab kein Plan davon .   aber die Ergebnisse würden bestimmt aufschlussreich sein . Aber lohnt sich das bei 2 verwertbaren posts ?



Es gibt hier ein extra Tag für Tabellen.


----------



## nemetona (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

nun mal meine Werte:

Das System aus meiner Signatur
CPU Core 0  61°C
CPU Core 1  54°C
CPU Core 2  59°C
CPU Core 3  56°C

GPU  34°C
Wasser 27,7°C


Kühlsystem:
Watercool Mora 2 Pro / 9 St. Skythe S-Flex 1200@ Aquaero
Aquacomputer Cuplex HD
EK Waterblocks 4870 vernickelt
Watercool Silentstar Quad 2.0
NB, SB & Mosfet Mips 
Laing DDC-1T+  & EK X-TopV2
Danger Den 16/10
XSPC Dual Bay AGB


*Nun gibt es aber eine Tabelle!*

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Hier jetzt mal meine Werte:

Das System aus meiner Signatur:
CPU Core 0 58°C
CPU Core 1 58°C

GPU 54°C

Wasser 32°C (leider nur als Foto, da ich die Temperatur nicht per Software auslesen kann)
Raumtemperatur 21°C

Kühlung:
1x airplex evo1080 mit 4x Scythe SlipStream @ 800RPM
1X MagiCool 120 Single UV-Radiator mit 1x Scythe SlipStream @ 800RPM
EK Waterblocks Supreme Acetal universal
EK Waterblocks EK FC-280 GTX vernickelt
Laing DDC 12V Ultra @ 4500RPM

Nun gibt es aber wirklich eine Tabelle! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## On/OFF (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Radiatorgröße wäre sicherlich für die meisten Leute am Interessantesten ("Was brauch ich um welche Temperaturen zu erreichen?")



 Deswegen solltet ihr in ein paar kurzen Sätzen Euer System beschreiben.


Gute Temps Daxtrose


----------



## On/OFF (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Ich kenn mich mit Tabellen echt nicht aus .    wenn ihr so klug redet das es einfach geht , da ihr das täglich macht so wie es aussieht , wäre es super wenn einer von euch es zusammenfassenkönnte .  Wir haben ja jetzt schon 4-5 verwertbare Post´s    und ca 1000 User haben draufgeklickt  ,    was ist da los? , bestimmt die "Signatur-OCspinner"  ^^ . Bestimmt nicht alle.


Postet mal !    dann macht sich bestimmt jemand die Mühe  eine Tabelle aufzustelln.


----------



## Parnshion (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Hi, hab wohl diesen Thread übersehen. Wollte nur auch mal was zu mein Temp schreiben.
Also, nachdem ich mein CPU endlich geschafft habe auf 4 Ghz zu übertakten steigen dementsprechend auch die Temp....btw, wird hier eigentlich Idle temp oder Last temp gepostet?
Naja, egal, also:
CPU idle 30° last 43°
MB idle 37° last (wird nachgepostet, weil ich noch nicht weiß)
VGA idle 38° last (kommt auch noch)

Meine Kühlung (siehe Signatur) 
Ok, jetzt kommt ne ganz peinliche Frage *schäm*(bitte nicht auslachen): Wie macht man ne Screenshot? hab bis jetzt nie eins machen müssen. Sobald ich weiß werde ich eins machen und editieren.

mfg


----------



## maschine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Oben auf deiner Tastatur ist eine Taste names "Druck" oder auch "Print Screen", die drückst du einfach und fügst den Screen dann mit Strg+V in Paint ein


----------



## Parnshion (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Wootga......gleich probiert und geschafft, ok, heute abend wenn ich daheim bin poste ich mal ne screenshot von mein system. (bin noch bei der Arbeit)
Danke Maschine


----------



## maschine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Kein Problem 
Achja und wenn du nur Screenshots von einzelnen Fenster machen möchtest musst du Alt+Druck drücken, kann manchmal ganz nett sein wenn nicht unbedingt jeder sehen muss was du sonst noch so treibst und du zu faul bist das mit Paint wegzuschneiden


----------



## Parnshion (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Ok, danke, wieder was dazu gelernt 
btw. ok, hab hier bei der Arbeit nur 15er monitor, wenn ich auf euer screenshot klicke, sehe ich so gut wie gar nix, also kann ich auch nicht erkennen was ihrfür temps und so habt. Kann da nur paar Programme erkennen, wie cpu-z, gpu-z, gaps view, core temp, prime ........das Gestrichelte da, was ist das für ne programm? das alles soll gleichzeitig laufen und dann screenshot?

Edit: So, hab mal ne Screenshot nach etwa 1000 sec gemacht, ehrlich geasgt fehlt mir bisschen die Zeit und Geduld den Bildschirm die ganze Zeit anstarren zu müssen. Aber denke kaum dass da was an Temps noch großartig ändert, steigt vielleicht um 1-2 grad mehr oder so. Hier habt ihr mal ein Bild von mein bescheidenes System.
Dauerfonfig.


----------



## On/OFF (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Parnshion !   Hmm Schade , dein Screenshot ist leider nicht verwertbar . Dein Prime lief nur 6 min ^^ sprich 360 sec  und dein Furmark 1000 . Klar sind deine Temps dann so .    Mach wenigstens einen mit 2000 sec beide gleichzeitig .   Wenn du gelesen hast : muss der mit 5000sec gepostet sein . das sind ca 1,5h , musst ja nicht auf den Monitor schaun ^^

PS: glaub schon das sich was an den Temps ändern wird ...


----------



## Parnshion (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Oh mann, müsstet ihr es immer so ernst nehmen. Dabei hab ich schon meine 15 kostbaren Minuten geopfert und dann bekomme ich sowas wie "NICHT VERWERTBAR" 
Scherz, die restlichen Post wird nachgereicht sobald ich bisschen mehr Zeit habe. 

btw. es ist ganz schön heftig den PC so zu belasten, mein Temps sind eindeutig höher als NUR mit prime der fall war.
mfg


----------



## On/OFF (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

^^   wennst schonml dabei bist , knipse den Screenshot , sodas man auch alles sieht in der Furmarkanzeige sprich weiter  oben ^^ 


PS :   du zoggst ja auch nicht nur 10min Crysis oder Farcry2  oder andere Hardwarefresser^^ .

Vielleicht stimmt ja deine Signatur nicht  ^^


----------



## Parnshion (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

hehehe, das war sehr provokativ. hast gut gemacht, hast eben so richtig mein ego getroffen. tja, komme wohl nicht drum herum es machen  

btw.  ich zocke echt Crisis nur 10 min, oder weniger noch, hab es nur da um pc bzw Grafik zu testen (bin da ein Anti-Gewalt-Spiele-spieler)


----------



## On/OFF (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Hab noch einen mit 9 Noiseblockern gemacht ....... sau geil , man hört nix gegenüber 4 Noiseblockern   . 

Ps: ...wer billig kauft kauft zweimal 


Wassertemp:
Idle: 28,2°C (nach ca 3h @ Luft 27,2°C)

Last : 32,6°C (nach 5000sec Prime + Furmark @Luft 27,9°C)

Luft-Wasser Delta @Last = 4,7°C 

Gemessen alles mit nem Einstichtermometer direkt im AGB bzw in der Luft


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@Post drüber 

Ooops ,  das hät ich wohl nicht posten solln


----------



## stephantime (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

So dann werden wir mal.
Im Wasserkreislauf hängen 
1*Dual Radi 
1*Tripple Radi
Ek Supreme
Ek Graka 
XSPC NB
und ein externer passiv Radi.
Auf den ersten drei Bildern laufen die Lüfter nach Aquaerosteuerung.
Beim letzten hab ich mal aufgedreht.Aber wer will das schon 
Wobei die Temps um einiges besser werden.
Ich habe auch mal ein Bild von dem passiv Radi mit angehangen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schrotti (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Q9450@3,4GHz bei 1,3V V-Core
GTX 280@730/1500/1242 bei 1,18V V-GPU
2x Dual Radi Marke GT Stealth 240
EK Supreme auf der CPU
Watercool HK GPU-X G200 auf der GPU
4x 120mm Yate Loon Lüfter @7V
als Pumpe eine Laing DDC Ultra

Zimmertemp 22,7°C
Wassertemp keine Ahnung

Screen 1 nach 2000 sec. Screen 2 nach 5000 sec.


----------



## master11 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

ich hatte heute Nachmittag mal fast eine wassertemperatur von 40grad^^
aber das kommt das es bei mir im zimer sehr heiß ist


----------



## Chucky1978 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Mal ein Screen von mir bei ~2000sec.

Habs bis 5000 durchlaufen lassen und irgendwie hat meine Druck-Taste nicht reagiert ggf. hab de alten vo 2000 nochmal drin gehabt .. aber es hat sich bei mir nichts weiter getan mit ausnahme das es Kälter geworden ist. zzgl. mein Aquaero ist so eingestelt, das es so regelt, das bei 39° WT Vollast, also 1500 RPM angesteuert wird... oder halt 60° CPU. Aber wie ma ijn der Anzeige sieht, hat sich der Lüfter nach der halben Stunde gut bei etwa 1100-1200 gehalten.

Mein Sys

1 Passiv-Radi (Mora2)
1 Trible mit 3 Noiseblocker XL2 ~1500RPM
1 4870x2
1 4870
1 955 BE

WT = siehe rechter Balken 
ZT ~ 26°C leider zu faul gewesen früher die Fenster in der nacht zu öffnen


----------



## peppie (26. Juli 2009)

Moinsen!!
Ich hab da auch mal mein System getestet


----------



## On/OFF (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@ Peppie 

Da dein Furmark nicht einsehbar ist ob der 2000 sec auf dem Tacho hat , ist das leider unverwertbar , sorry

Angaben zu Raumtemp und Wassertemp wären nett.   mfg

PS: Angaben allgemein zu deinem System wären auch hilfreich.


----------



## J.W.T (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

So, hier ist mein System.
CPU: Phenom II 940 BE
GPU: Radeon 4870 (single, die andere ist mir abgeraucht)
CPU-Kühler: Aquacomputer cuplex XT DI²
GPU-Kühler: Aquacomputer aquagratix 4870
Radi: 1x Trible 360 und 1x Single 120

Idle: http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/q41866m76.jpg
Last: http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/m22082z76.jpg
und der Rechner: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c01f-6-jpg.html

Wassertemp: 28,3°C Idle / 33,9°C Last
CPU-Temp: 35°C Idle / 53°C Last
GPU-Temp: 37°C Idle / 48°C Last
Lufttemp: ca. 24°C
Delta Luft-Wasser: ca. 9,9°C
Delta Luft-CPU: ca. 29°C
Delta Luft-GPU: ca. 24°C

Hoffe man erkennt an den Zeiten wie lange Prime95 lief. Habe bei Worker3 den Balken ganz hoch.


----------



## J.W.T (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Finde es irgendwie traurig, wenn man in einem Wasserkühlungsforum einen Temperaturenvergleich startet, bei dem nur 10 brauchbare Ergebnisse zu finden sind. Bei jetzt *2700 Hit´s* kann wirklich nicht die Rede sein, man hätte den Thread übersehen Auch die Forenmitglieder, die hier im Wasserkühlungsbereich ständig aktiv sind und in dem noch so kleinen Thread ihre Weisheiten regnen lassen, geben plötzlich keinen Ton mehr von sich.
Möchte jetzt niemanden zu nahe treten, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass alle mit ihren Temperaturen pralen und sie dann nicht herzeigen wollen. Also schwach ist das schon.
Oder hat da wer was zu verbergen?


----------



## Marquis (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

So, Temps haben sich nicht wirklich zwischen den beiden verändert, Luft temp war wohl so 24°C Grad:
Zusammenfassung:
LuWaDelta: 9,4°K
Wassertemp: 33,4°C
CPU: 54°C 
GPU: 45°C
Rest wird nicht mitgekühlt
Hatte einen starken Lüfter auf dem Radiator (2400 UPM  ), die anderen beiden laufen unhörbar.
Ausstattung in der Signatur.

Ps: Ja der Lüfter ist sehr laut!

Edit: Cpu normal ist 2,4 GHz läuft bei mir auf 3,3 GHz bei 1,42 VCore; GPU läuft auf Standard Takt


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

ich werde temps posten sobald ich wieder mein mb habe und der prozzi mit echten 3,2ghz läuft, also net mosern


----------



## J.W.T (20. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich werde temps posten sobald ich wieder mein mb habe und der prozzi mit echten 3,2ghz läuft, also net mosern


Gut, gut, ich behalte dich im Auge


----------



## Undtot (21. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Passt sicher nich ganz die Frage, aber besser als nen neues Topic erstellen...

Ich hab ne Wassertemperatur von 23,5 °C.
Welche Temperatur sollte ich am CPU (Grafikkarte wird nicht mit Wasser gekühlt) im Idle gerade ungefähr haben (Sys siehe Signatur)?


----------



## J.W.T (21. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Kann man nicht so genau sagen, dass ist abhängig vom Kühler, Kühlerbearbeitung und dem Wärmeleitmedium(Wärmeleitpaste, Flüssigmetall, Motorenöl, etc.) Kann dir deshalb nur grob sagen, dass du so um die 30-40°C haben wirst.
Idle ist dir doch normalerweise egal, interessant ist nur volle Auslastung.


----------



## Marquis (21. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Wie stehts denn jetzt mit ner Liste beim Anfangspost?


----------



## On/OFF (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Hi 

Demnächst gibt es eine Liste hier !

Ich dachte mir es sollte so aussehn:


Name  | L-W-Delta | L-Temp | W-Temp | Radi | OC- CPU über Ref | OC-GPU | Seite *..* |    zb: 2 , zum nachschauen anderer Angaben über das jeweilige System.

PS: Ergänzt bitte die fehlenden Angaben  per PM ...... Wichtig OC über Standard !


----------



## J.W.T (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Hab da zwei Fragen zu L-W-Delta und W-Temp. Ich habe zwei Wassertemperaturen -> Wassereingang(Radi) und Wasserausgang. Welche Temperatur soll ich jetzt nehmen, die warme oder die kalte? Finde, dass sollte alles eine gewisse Normung haben, sonst könnt man ja beschei***.
In deiner Tabelle fehlt noch der verwendete CPU-Kühler und wenn möglich noch Durchfluss.


----------



## Arikus (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

gelöscht - entsprach nicht den Vorgaben vom Themenersteller.


----------



## Marquis (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@Arikus: Das ist Unsinn, Furmark braucht keinen Kern Extra. Bei mir Beinflusst das weder die GPU Wasser-Kühler Delta Temp, noch ändern sich die FPS durch Prime. 
Wenns einfach nur um die maximale Temperatur geht, müssten wir auch Small FFTs benutzen, da so die CPU noch wärmer wird, besonders weil nur wenige die restlichen Komponenten mit eigebunden haben (NB/SP/SPAWAs).
Es geht hier auch mehr darum, wie bei gleichen Voraussetzungen sich die Temps unterscheiden und nicht nach dem es den Thread schon ein halbes Jahr gibt, rumzunörgeln dass man alles anders haben will, der Rest hier hat bestimmt lust die ganzen Tests noch einmal zu machen.


----------



## Arikus (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Ich habs bei mir mit LinX und Prime95 getestet, wenn ich alle 4 Kerne belaste, dann habe ich plötzlich nurnoch 15 fps in Furmark und die GPU Temperatur sinkt um ca 3-4 Grad.

Und was den Rest von deinem Post angeht, es nörgelt keiner rum und es verlangt auch keiner neue Test, keine Ahnung wo du das nu schonwieder her hast.

Ich will auch in keine Liste oder ähnliches rein, es soll nur zeigen, wie ein Monsta so kühlt.
100% Auslastung bei CPU und GPU ist bei mir ja gegeben.


----------



## Marquis (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@J.W.T Wie groß ist denn der Temp unterschied bei den beiden Wassertemps?
@Arikus: Ich hab das Szenario jetzt nochmal nachgestellt: Prime 95 Large FFTs und Furmark Stability test, Xtreme Burning mode, Fullscreen, 1680x1050-> Mit und ohne Prime 23 FPS (16x AF ist über Treiber aktiviert) und bei Msaa 8x Mit und ohne Prime 7 FPS - Konsequent bei beiden ohne Frameeinbrüche. Machst du vielleicht einen Benchmark? 
Benutz doch bitte einmal Prime (kann man bei LinX überhaupt zwischen Large und Small FFTs auswählen?)und stell den 2ten Monitor aus, vielleicht funktioniert es dann auch bei dir richtig.


----------



## Arikus (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Nein ich nutze keinen Benchmark (stability Test war eingestellt) und ich hatte das bei Prime und bei LinX, ich werde dazu aber auch keine weiteren Tests machen, da mir das einfach zu unwichtig ist.


----------



## On/OFF (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



J.W.T schrieb:


> Hab da zwei Fragen zu L-W-Delta und W-Temp. Ich habe zwei Wassertemperaturen -> Wassereingang(Radi) und Wasserausgang. Welche Temperatur soll ich jetzt nehmen, die warme oder die kalte? Finde, dass sollte alles eine gewisse Normung haben, sonst könnt man ja beschei***.
> In deiner Tabelle fehlt noch der verwendete CPU-Kühler und wenn möglich noch Durchfluss.



Hi , natürlich die kälteste Wassertemperatur deines Systems.

CPU-Kühler, wird nicht benötigt und Durchfluss auch nicht , diese Sachen kann man dann nachlesen auf der jeweiligen Seite

PS: Und Bitte haltet Euch an die Vorgaben von Seite eins , da ich sonst viele als FAILED  einstufen muss !  ( Furmark und Prime  muss einsehbar sein bzw nachvollziehbar!)    5000 sec ist Muß . Steht ja auch auf Seite eins . Dieser Wird dann für die Liste verwendet.   

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Name  | L-W-Delta | L-Temp | W-Temp | Radi | OC- CPU über Ref | OC-GPU | Seite *..* |    zb: 2 , zum nachschauen anderer Angaben über das jeweilige System.



"Seite" kannst du vergessen, weil jeder Nutzer andere Einstellungen für Posts/Seite verwenden kann. Du musst direkt Links auf das Posting setzen.

Und die Regeln in deinem Startpost sehen vor, dass irgend n Wert von Coretemp verwendet wird - hier gehts auf einmal um die Wassertemperatur?

(Wie die Lufttemperatur gemessen werden soll, kann ich auch nirgendwo lesen)



Marquis schrieb:


> @Arikus: Das ist Unsinn, Furmark braucht keinen Kern Extra. Bei mir Beinflusst das weder die GPU Wasser-Kühler Delta Temp, noch ändern sich die FPS durch Prime.
> Wenns einfach nur um die maximale Temperatur geht, müssten wir auch Small FFTs benutzen, da so die CPU noch wärmer wird, besonders weil nur wenige die restlichen Komponenten mit eigebunden haben (NB/SP/SPAWAs).



Vor allem müsste man den treiberseitigen Umgang berücksichtigen - z.B. Takt- und Spannungssenkung bei ATI@Furmark, fehlende SLI/Crossfire-Profile,...
Weitere Wärmequellen scheinen in der Tabelle auch nicht vorgesehen zu sein, dabei heizt ein 780i+SW(+NT) durchaus so viel, wie eine kleine CPU.

Von so grundlegenden Sachen wie "Kalibrierung der Messtechnik" mal ganz zu schweigen. Denn Unterschiede von 1-2K zwischen einzelnen Sensoren sind bei L-W Temperaturdifferenzen von oft unter 10, teilweise unter 5K sicherlich nicht zu vernachlässigen.



> Es geht hier auch mehr darum, wie bei gleichen Voraussetzungen sich die Temps unterscheiden und nicht nach dem es den Thread schon ein halbes Jahr gibt, rumzunörgeln dass man alles anders haben will, der Rest hier hat bestimmt lust die ganzen Tests noch einmal zu machen.



Nach nem halben Jahr hat der interessierte Rest vermutlich auch andere Hardware, für die er Vergleichswerte sucht.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Hi , natürlich die kälteste Wassertemperatur deines Systems.



Die kälteste oder die kälteste gemessene?/Wie oft sollen Besitzer von mehreren Radiatoren&Kühlern den Sensor umbauen, bis sie den gewünschten Punkt gefunden haben?


----------



## On/OFF (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Ich lad Euch mal die Liste hoch , steht dann im Startpost  wird dann aktuallisiert . 

PS : da sich keiner freiwillig für eine Liste anfertigen mit Office zb bereit erklärt hat. Und hier nur Tips gepostet wurden ^^ . Hab ich das jetzt mit einem .doc gemacht  


mfg


----------



## Marquis (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Lass mich raten, ich hätte GPU-Z noch mit reinsetzen sollen?
Krieg die Tage noch neue Lüfter, dann werd ich das ganze nochmal machen + Die Lufttemperatur vorher ausmessen.

Ps: Kannst du die Liste nicht ähnlich dieser aufbauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/37471-oc-liste-aller-cpus-keine-ot-diskussionen.html


----------



## On/OFF (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Seite" kannst du vergessen, weil jeder Nutzer andere Einstellungen für Posts/Seite verwenden kann. Du musst direkt Links auf das Posting setzen.
> 
> Und die Regeln in deinem Startpost sehen vor, dass irgend n Wert von Coretemp verwendet wird - hier gehts auf einmal um die Wassertemperatur?
> 
> ...




Nun  hab ich mir endlich die Zeit und Mühe gegönnt , und wieder wird  rumgenörgel .....   Ich hab kein Office. Hab um Hilfe gefragt , da kam auch nix . Und ich werde auch nicht jeden Wert eintragen , deswegen muß man ja Coretemp und  rivatuner mitlaufen lassen und allgemeine Angaben zum Sys machen  . Erst wolltet ihr als wichtigstes Wassertemp , plötzlich nicht mehr....  Deswegen gibt es ja Seite , zum selber nachlesen .   

So wird die Liste weitergeführt fertig.

PS: CPU und GPU Temperaturen werden übrigens auch angegeben . man man  man

Was willst du noch ruyven ? maoam ^^   lustig gemeint  natürlich

Zitat : Ruyven ! Die kälteste oder die kälteste gemessene?/Wie oft sollen Besitzer von mehreren Radiatoren&Kühlern den Sensor umbauen, bis sie den gewünschten Punkt gefunden haben?

Es ging bei seiner Frage um die Wassertemp  , natürlich die kälteste .  Nicht nach 1000 sec , nicht nach 4000 sec , sondern nach 5000 sec . Bei einem Einkreissystem.  Die paar Leute die 2 Pumpen haben und 2 Kreisläufe ansteuern CPU only, Gpu only  müssen das halt beschreiben in ihrem Post .

Blöde Frage eigentlich von dir :  wo ist denn nach deiner Meinung die kältestet Wassertemperatur nach 5000 sec von dem Test im System?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Bei mir ist sie nach den Radiatoren. Aber es gibt Leute, die haben z.B. zwischen GPU und CPU noch einen Radiator hängen. Oder sogar drei über den Kreislauf verteilt, immer wieder mit Wärmequelle dazwischen. 
Da gibt es also viele Möglichkeiten, an welcher Stelle das Wasser am kältesten ist.


Im übrigen ist es mir persönlich ziemlich egal, was für Werte du hier in eine Liste einträgst, ob du dir die Mühe machst, mal 1-2 Zeilen der BB-Code-Dokumentation des Forums durchzulesen, oder nicht und ob man Posts wiederfinden kann. Ich weise nur darauf hin, was imho alles gemacht werden müsste, damit diese Liste einen Sinn ergeben kann.
Ob du das aufgreifst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## nemetona (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Blöde Frage eigentlich von dir :  wo ist denn nach deiner Meinung die kältestet Wassertemperatur nach 5000 sec von dem Test im System?



An welcher Stelle im Kreislauf der Fühler für die Wassertemp. sitzt ist ziemlich egal.
Wie ich an den Projekt für Fetzi gesehen habe, ist die wärmste und die kälteste Stelle im Kreis, nie mehr wie 0,5 Kelvin voneinander entfernt.


----------



## On/OFF (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei mir ist sie nach den Radiatoren. Aber es gibt Leute, die haben z.B. zwischen GPU und CPU noch einen Radiator hängen. Oder sogar drei über den Kreislauf verteilt, immer wieder mit Wärmequelle dazwischen.
> Da gibt es also viele Möglichkeiten, an welcher Stelle das Wasser am kältesten ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Oben : Was ich bezweifeln werde.

Das wars.


----------



## Madz (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@MOds
Wie wäre es, wenn man diesen sinn- und nutzlosen Thread einfach schliesst?


----------



## GoZoU (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@Madz: Finde ich einen guten Vorschlag, in der aktuellen Form nützt der Thread niemandem was.

@On/OFF: Es gibt hier nen BB-Code, der nennt sich "Table". Vielleicht solltest du dich mal etwas mit den Funktionen des Forums vertraut machen und sicherstellen, dass du auch die Zeit und Möglichkeiten hast einen von dir erstellten Sammel-Thread zu pflegen. Ansonsten gibt es auch auch noch freie Office-Software wie Open Office. Wobei die foreninterne Lösung sicher die bessere Wahl ist. Eine Tabelle in VB zu erstellen ist sicher kein Hexenwerk und durchaus zumutbar. Also bitte komm den Anmerkungen nach oder wir machen hier zu...so hat es leider keinen Zweck.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Marquis (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Vielleicht wärs am Besten die Tips, Vorschläge usw. zu verinnerlichen und einen Thread aufzumachen wo es dann aber auch kein  gerede mehr geben darf!

Die bekannten Ergebnisse könnte man dann erstmal übernehmen (mit Screenshot), mit Forencode erstellt wäre natürlich am schönsten!

Wichtig würde ich finden, dass es auf ein Ergebnis reduziert wird, z.B. nach 3600 Sekunden (1 Stunde).


----------



## GoZoU (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Ich war mal so frei, die letzten Beiträge bzw. den Spam zu entfernen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## On/OFF (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@ Marquis  auf 3600sec könnte man sich einigen . 


@Gozou  gib mal einen Link von dem BB-Code bzw Tabelle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Der BB-Code ist (wie es naheliegend ist) in der Hilfe unter "Schreiben von Beiträgen" verlinkt...:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - BB-Code Liste


----------



## On/OFF (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



Marquis schrieb:


> Ps: Kannst du die Liste nicht ähnlich dieser aufbauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...c-liste-aller-cpus-keine-ot-diskussionen.html




Hmmm......

Das Problem ist ......    Ich bekomm nicht alle Angaben in eine Zeile bei dieser Variante.

PS: Wir haben 7,5 verwertbare Post´s ( @Marquis^^ ) nach 3600 Klicks. Was ist da los?  Wollt ihr nicht das die Liste länger wird oder traut ihr Euch nicht? 


Ich nehme Marquis seinen Vorschlag an ! 
Ab jetzt reichen ... 3600 sec ...!


----------



## Marquis (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

So hab das ganze nochmal wiederholt, jetzt mit 3x140mm Lüftern liefen aber noch gedrosselt auf 800 UPM. Lufttemps waren 21°C
LUWADelta=8,9°K
Wasser=29,9°C
CPU 49°C und um 894 MHz OCed
GPU 43°C und um 110 MHZ OCed (die Temps sieht man auf dem EVEREST OSD unten links)
Hoffe jetzt fehlt nix mehr...
Vorschlag: Kürz doch die Angaben, LuWa Delta kan man selber erechnen (oder halt Luft Temp).
OC ist eh nicht wichtig, wichtiger sind Spannungserhöhungen und Voltmods, da diese die Temps viel mehr beeinflussen.
Desweitern wäre es toll, wenn du noch erwähntest was man für einen CPU Kühler verwendet.
+Mach einen neuen Thread auf, wenn du noch ein paar Ergebnisse gesammelt hast.


----------



## GoZoU (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Hmmm......
> Das Problem ist ......    Ich bekomm nicht alle Angaben in eine Zeile bei dieser Variante.



Vielleicht im Editor. Probier es einfach mal aus, das sollte eigentlich entsprechend der Auflösung skaliert werden...

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Marquis (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Achso, mach ich halt noch einen Durchlauf!
Watemps gibts nur die von der Pumpe, hab da im moment keinen anderen Temps Sensor dran.
Lu Temp war 20°C hab die Lüfter jetzt voll aufgedreht. Aber keine Lust alles noch mal ab zu schreiben!


----------



## On/OFF (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich nehme Marquis seinen Vorschlag an !
> Ab jetzt reichen ... 3600 sec ...!




War Spaß .    Natürlich bleiben 5000 sec         .......200-300 sec hin oder her , da sind wir kulant .
Soll ja fair bleiben gegenüber den anderen die schon gepostet haben .


----------



## Marquis (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

War auch nur ein Beispiel, eine Zeit würde aber ausreichen, halt nach 5000 sek


----------



## On/OFF (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Naja 5000 sec ist Muß , dieser wird auch für die Ergebnisse herangezogen! Ihr könnt vorher einen Screenshot posten zb bei 2000 sec , ist aber nicht zwingend nötig .


----------



## On/OFF (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

*Um die Zeit bzw das Warten auf den GT300 etwas zu verkürzen , mach ich nochmal einen Aufruf an alle ehrlichen Leute mit WaKü .

Eine Liste wird es definitiv nicht geben !  Die feigen Peoples stehen ganz unten . Da wir schon 4000 Zuschauer hatten . 

Gelistet wird nach  " wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst " ( mit Verwertbarem Post natürlich ) 
Damit die Leute die nicht grad einen Mora2 Pro haben ganz unten stehen. 

Es soll ja auch nur eine Informationsquelle für kommende Waküneulinge werden . Um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen bei welcher Konfiguration man welche Werte erwarten kann.

mfg -      Lets go 


*


----------



## Parnshion (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Oh mann, ....hab diesen Thread mal komplett vergessen  Sorry Alter 
Da mein neue PC schon fast fertig ist, würde mich schon interessieren wo ich mit mein Konfiguration stehe. 
5000sec richtig? Kann es nicht 1000 oder 2000 sein? 5000 dauert immer so ewig lang. Am WE poste ich mal mein Screenshot.
btw. sei nicht so provokativ mein Freund, das hier sollt sowas wie freiwillig sein. Sollt auch nur Leute posten die auch wirklich posten wollen.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Mir scheint es so, dass On/Off nichts für die Community tun will, sondern sich hier gerade einen Boxring aufbaut... aber so kennt man ihn ja


----------



## Bu11et (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Hab heute bischen rumgetestet... unteranderem die Erhöhung der Lüfterdrehzahl im Gehäuse und beim Radi. Das Ergebnis ist eher bescheiden.Dennoch frag ich michwieso die RAM Temperatur so variiert . Nach dem Start des PC`s um die 28°C. Im laufe der ersten Minuten warens schon über 36°C. Nach dem aufdrehen der Lüfter auf 31°C gesunken. 
Case Temperatur zwischen 20°C und 23°C (je nach RPM der Gehäuselüfter).
Wasserteperatur ging Richtung 30°C nach 10 min. Fiel um paar Grad, nach erhöhung der RPM. 
Habe vorher noch CPU V-Core auf 1,4375 (Bioswert) runtergestelt und werde das ganze noch mal mit SMT probieren, da ich bei meinen i7 920er die virtuellen Kerne erstmal ausgeschaltet hab.


----------



## On/OFF (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

@ Jefim

Sorry ,   Aber lies dir bitte nochmal den Startpost durch wie es aussehen soll der Screenshot . Dort ist auch ein Beispiel Screenshot. Deine sind leider garnicht verwertbar.

PS: mit kleine Beiträge hab ich gemeint : Sonstige Information wie Lüfterdrehzalh falls man die geregelt hat , Radi wäre wichtig usw ...


----------



## GoZoU (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*



GoZoU schrieb:


> @On/OFF: Es gibt hier nen BB-Code, der nennt sich "Table". Vielleicht solltest du dich mal etwas mit den Funktionen des Forums vertraut machen und sicherstellen, dass du auch die Zeit und Möglichkeiten hast einen von dir erstellten Sammel-Thread zu pflegen. Ansonsten gibt es auch auch noch freie Office-Software wie Open Office. Wobei die foreninterne Lösung sicher die bessere Wahl ist. Eine Tabelle in VB zu erstellen ist sicher kein Hexenwerk und durchaus zumutbar. Also bitte komm den Anmerkungen nach oder wir machen hier zu...so hat es leider keinen Zweck.



Und ich bin das ewige Ermahnen hier leid, entweder du kommst der Aufforderung binnen 24 Stunden nach oder hier wird geschlossen. Wie schon erwähnt hat der Thread in der jetzigen Form keine Aussagekraft.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## On/OFF (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Dann mach ihn zu !   BB-Code ist zu kompliziert , mit office hab ich mich auseinandergesetzt , Geht schnell , aber ich kann nicht erwarten das jeder Office hat , und die Liste ansehn kann .  


Schade eigentlich , aber selbst schon der Mühe wegen 8 9 verwertbaren Posts hätte es sich nicht gelohnt  BB-Code zu lernen .     Mach den Post einfach zu , das ständige rumgenörgel nervt .    Gepflegt hab ich den Post übrigens.........

PS: 4400 Zuschauer , und nur vielleicht 15 Post   omg ..............ohne Worte


----------



## GoZoU (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungstemperaturenvergleich*

Zu Befehl 

Ohne System, Anzahl und Art der Kühler sind die Werte einfach nicht miteinander vergleichbar. 

Der "unglaublich schwere" BB-Code ist hier mit Erklärung zu finden http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode#table

Du hattest nun über einen Monat Zeit um dir den Code für eine Tabelle anzueignen, auf Verbesserungsvorschläge einzugehen und das Eingangsposting zu editieren, irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss mit lustig.

MfG
GoZoU


----------

